# SKS?



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going to an auction tomorow that has a lot of guns snd fising equipment.They have a SKS that I'm going to bid on.It has a scope on it but it doesnt say what kind.How high would you bid? I think I'll stop at $250.I know there are different makes.The Norenco and the Russian are suppose to be the top of the line because they have a chrome lined barrel and can handle a lot more rounds before the rifling goes bsd.The Romainian and thr Chec are built a little cheaper. Keep in mind that all assault rifles has skyrocked.What woulkd you bid?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The one I bought (roughly 10 years ago) was a Norinco for $99. I would not pay any more than that for one. It was junk, and for $99 I knew it was junk. I kept it for about 3 years. I won't buy another.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea, You used to be able to pick up SKS's and AK's for a little of nothing.Go price any "Black rifle" now. They have doubled in price if you can even get one.I had a AK ordered months ago ($750)and they were thousands on back order.I finally just cancled the order.I talked with the owner of our local Gun shop/Sporting goods store and he's the one who said the ones he has on his shelf are going for $250 to $300.The AR 15's are rediculous!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I just sold a Norinko, it had a composite stock I put on it that I got from a swap meet, since the short chinese stock didnt fit me well. I think I got $230 bucks for it. I guess Scheels will not even handle them since there is some kind of class action law suit associated with them. It used to by my coyote gun before I upgraded to a Savage 22-250.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Scheels will not handle them because they are an evil Commie rifle. It has nothing to do with the SKS being a crappy gun. Scheels has never carried the C&R rifles and pistols, or ordered them for the store to sell. 6-7 years ago you could order a Moisen Nagant in 7.62x54R and thousands of rounds of ammo for $150.00 or less. Those types of rifles just look bad sitting next to $600.00 Rugers and $800.00 Weatherbys.
BTW, I bought a paratrooper model in 1995 or 1996, from Home Of Economy in GF for like $110.00. I've used to to kill about a dozen deer. Using the open sights my range was limited to about 200 yards (which is about as far as one should be shot, they are no target rifle). However back then you could buy 1,000 rounds shipped to your house for $80.00, and get in a ton trigger time.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

How stupid! This auction had this gun listed as a SKS. When I got there and looked it.It was a AK47.There was me and only 2 other guys that knew what it was.It is a Saiga AK47 made by AK-USA in FL. It came with a 3X9 Tasco world class scope and sling. I looked on AK47.com and it was listed as #1.

Here's how they were rated.The one I bought was brand new.I gave $500

1. Russian (VEPR, tied with a good Saiga conversion)
2. US/Bulgarian (Arsenal)
3. Chinese (Norinco and Polytech)
4. Bulgarian (SSR-85C2)
5. Egyptian (Maadi)
6. Romanian SAR
7. Romanian WASR-10


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

wait so did ya come home with a rifle er not?


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, Look above.I said I bought it for $500


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

oh i got ya. at least ya came home with somethin.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Bought a Norinco back in the 80s for $89.00, figuring that the 7.62x39mm would make an economical long hike/hunting gun, while I was out during deer season. I traded it off, and now wish I hadn't, for it was one of those, that was fun to shoot, and was Minute of Deer accurate within 100 yds. I enjoyed its' compactness and light wt., but it sure was ugly! I really got a lot of funny looks from the locals at the time, for many had only seen them in magazines, or on the rack in some shop or at a show. I always kept it clean, especially the barrel. operating rod, and tube...never failed. Good luck and good hunting.


----------

